# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pergjigju dhe pyetj tjetrin

## HELEN OF TROY

> 247 km.
> 
> Cfar veture ke?


Peugeot 207
e ndrojme me tenden?

----------


## alem_de

Jo.Ne Gjermani ate tenden ta japin kusur kur te blesh paninat ne mengjes.

A do ta fali ??

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Jo.Ne Gjermani ate tenden ta japin kusur kur te blesh paninat ne mengjes.
> 
> A do ta fali ??


alemo ketu nuk eshte aq e lire vajti 12 mije
akoma skam filluar pune me 5000 euro mjafton qe ben punen
jo jo mbaje ta gezosh macen dua une
ma jep?

----------


## alem_de

Keshtu themi ne per veturat franceze,nuk ishte per ty.

Cfar do nga une macjen????

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Keshtu themi ne per veturat franceze,nuk ishte per ty.
> 
> Cfar do nga une macjen????


macen edhe bacen se burre kam erdhe me vonese :pa dhembe:  :syte zemra:

----------


## toni77_toni

> macen edhe bacen se burre kam erdhe me vonese


Sen nuk po marr vesh....! :rrotullo syte:

----------


## ooooo

> macen edhe bacen se burre kam erdhe me vonese


hahha

pse i ngataron robte ne forum ti mi?

pytje serioze tashi

sa kohe i kushton virtualitetit?

----------


## _Magnolia_

Gjys ore ne pushim te drekes.

Cili eshte numri juaj i preferuar?

----------


## uj me gaz

0

.........tendi?

----------


## maryp

14..........
Sa Vjec Jeni ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _Magnolia_

33.Nuk pyes per tenden......e di......... :buzeqeshje: 

A ju pelqejne frutat?

----------


## uj me gaz

edhe perimet.

si t'a bej kohen sot?

----------


## maryp

lere keshtu me diell sic eshte  :buzeqeshje: 

ca po lexoni?

----------


## uj me gaz

postimin tend

t'i ve dhe nje trendafil prej reje?

----------


## Albela

*me ngjyra 



qekur ben kohen dhe si ?*

----------


## uj me gaz

qe kur njoha shpirtin dhe ngjyrat. si te doni ju

ti si do e doje?

----------


## maryp

e qeshur 
me meso ta bej dhe une ??

----------


## Albela

*esht me te ndjer jo me te mesuar maryp
me sa duket dhe ti si un 


çfar te ka mbetur peng qe ske mundur ta besh ?*

----------


## uj me gaz

> e qeshur 
> me meso ta bej dhe une ??


mbyll syte dhe mos mendo per asgje. pastaj do ndiesh. ne fillim paqartesi, pasiguri, boshllek, pastaj ngrohtesi, pastaj ngjyra, pastaj fantazi dhe pastaj mund t'a besh kohen si buzeqeshja e nje foshnje

sa kohe do dhuroje t'a mesoje tere kete?

----------


## ANTONIO1

> *esht me te ndjer jo me te mesuar maryp
> me sa duket dhe ti si un 
> 
> 
> çfar te ka mbetur peng qe ske mundur ta besh ?*


nje treshe braziliane :P

po ty ?

----------

